
Job Queues in Go - i_have_to_speak
https://www.opsdash.com/blog/job-queues-in-go.html?h=1
======
ihsw2
When receiving from a channel, it is possible to receive a second argument.
This second argument is a `bool` and it resolves to `false` when the channel
is closed. This removes the need for a `cancelChan` channel that your worker
handles.

